# First Bird



## Beccaboo (Jun 26, 2010)

What is the best bird to start with. 
i was thinking about a Budgie. do they give off much dust, do they make a lot of noise . and any other information on them as would like a bird. thanks so much.


----------



## bulldogsaplenty (Jan 24, 2011)

My first bird was a red sided eclectus, she prefered my mum and now lives with her!!.
I have an african grey, they are very gentle and loving and great companions and so funny when they talk. 
I am hoping to get a macaw soon.
I know alot of people have hahns macaws first as they are very playful and friendly and not very big.
I guess it depends on the size you are thinking of.

Budgies arnt very messy, my grandad has 4. and they do not make much noise besides they go to sleep around 7pm they are more active in the day.


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

budgies are a good first bird ,as well as a cockateils. we have had both and both became quite tame as brought young so we use to put our hands in after two weeks settling period. Slow movements and tasty treats help. you can use a perch and gently place just under tum some will hop on and after a period of time shorten the perch till they eventually use your finger. We use to also everyweek place a bird bath on door exit and left it on for a hour or two. it helps keep down dust and they have a good sort out of feathers. you can also remove food and floor sand and gently spray with tepid water some will open there wings for you to do more. some will back away depends on the bird. Also males will learn to talk if you talk to them in short clear voice. have fun and good luck .


----------

